

Moolo: A private and focused place for writing daily thoughts - sgzhaohang
http://www.moolo.me

======
flarg
Not a new idea - but seems like a nice design; shame you don't have a video
showing it in action, and I don't see why we need to sign up to try it - maybe
move the sign up to later on?

------
yoanizer
What's wrong with text files + text editor + dropbox?

I'm tired of seeing all these "distraction free" writing tools. People have
been writing using MS Word for years without any problem.

Don't try to find excuses for laziness by blaming the "writing tools", and
just get to your writing.

All you really need is a text editor, most of them are already much better
than you'd need them to be.

------
chatterbeak
What's their business model? Why would I type my thoughts there instead of,
say, "google docs." Or putting text files in a dropbox.

I like the idea of quiet and uncluttered. But it's hard to trust my writing to
some new web app with to viable way of monetizing it.

~~~
jake_cook
I guess for now their main focus is on product, once they've acquired tons of
users, they may go various ways to monetize.

